# Why do i keep shitting?



## Skinnykid (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm using serious mass and after using it i tend to have serious stomach ache. I am 17 years old and i workout 3-4 times a day. Usually at home but i do go to the gym when i'm free. Can anyone tell why do i have this problem?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow...you work out 3-4 times per day?  That is too much.  I take serious mass as well, and i will tell you that it has a LOT of carbs in it.  That could be upsetting your stomach.

Cut your workout back.  Also, realize that SM is a supplement.  It isnt meant to replace food.


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 5, 2014)

Skinnykid said:


> I'm using serious mass and after using it i tend to have serious stomach ache. I am 17 years old and i workout 3-4 times a day. Usually at home but i do go to the gym when i'm free. Can anyone tell why do i have this problem?



Obviously something doesn't agree with you.  Try another mass gainer. 

I personally make my own mass gainer shakes - regular protein powder, cup or two peanut butter, half a dozen eggs, two cups oatmeal, milk, 2 bananas and some frozen strawberries. Good for about 1600 calories and imo much better as it is mostly real food.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2014)

why does a 17 year old kid need to use a proxy?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> why does a 17 year old kid need to use a proxy?



Uh oh.......


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Apr 5, 2014)

I would say it is the mass gainer


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2014)

cashout shits excellents


----------



## Yaya (Apr 5, 2014)

According to pob ur sitting creepiness. .

U make me sick and I hope u shit urself and then when ur rushing to the bathroom to clean the shit off urself that u slip in ur own shit


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 5, 2014)

Go ask at 'ology. They'll talk all day about your rectal issues.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 5, 2014)

^^^^^ Thanks brothers for the laugh, beginning to wonder if I would get a good one in today!


----------



## Azog (Apr 5, 2014)

If you wanna stop shitting, stop eating. Following said advice solves two problems simultaneously: 1) you stop shitting 2) you starve to death, and we never have to speak of you again.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 5, 2014)

You ever had your shit pushed in?


----------



## Skinnykid (Apr 5, 2014)

Yaya said:


> According to pob ur sitting creepiness. .
> 
> U make me sick and I hope u shit urself and then when ur rushing to the bathroom to clean the shit off urself that u slip in ur own shit



 thanks that help alot


----------



## Skinnykid (Apr 5, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Go ask at 'ology. They'll talk all day about your rectal issues.



thanks..i will..


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 5, 2014)

Joella is that you?  

I used to fukk a guy in prison that looked just like you.


----------



## Skinnykid (Apr 5, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Joella is that you?
> 
> I used to fukk a guy in prison that looked just like you.



Jonny !!! long time no ****...


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 5, 2014)

Y did you avoid pob's comment on the proxy server


----------



## stonetag (Apr 5, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Joella is that you?
> 
> I used to fukk a guy in prison that looked just like you.



Easy Cowboy!!.... Actually I think I did too! cute little bugger.


----------

